
The bloodsucking worm that fights allergies from inside your tummy - paul
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=481875&in_page_id=1965
======
gwenhwyfaer
Er, not from inside _my_ tummy, though I have no shortage of allergies.

